# Junín: Satipo - La Capital Ecológica de la Selva Central



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

*H*ola a todos, ultimamente estaba buscando info y leyendo todo lo respectivo de Junín, ya que tengo familiares de lado paterno por esos lares, específicamente en Jauja, asi que pensé en hacer un thread de Junín de forma general tomando prestadas imágenes de la web (ya que no tengo cam .. y bueno que es una forma de retribuir tantas imágenes fantásticas que he visto en este foro ... lo único que puedo hacer yo es recopilar), mas no pensé encontrar tanta información y bueno ahora pienso que mejor es hacer threads separados de este departamento, asi que empiezo con la Provincia de Satipo, se preguntarán porqué Satipo??? .... y la respuesta es sencilla, nadie piensa en Satipo cuando se habla de Junín ... siempre se nos viene a la mente Huancayo, Jauja o Tarma (sobretodo para personas como yo, que no conocemos este hermoso departamento del centro del Perú) ... asi que pienso que sería mejor empezar a conocer de una forma diferente a este departamento ... y qué mejor con algo de selva y exhuberancia, empezemos!!!



























​
*GENERALIDADES:*

Es la provincia más extensa y menos intervenida de la Región Junín. Su territorio, *ancestralmente ocupado por la etnia asháninka*, conjuntamente con otras etnias nativas de la selva, está surcado por numerosos ríos siendo los más importantes el *Perené, Ene y Tambo*.

*Extensión:* 19 219,48 km2 que representan el 43,48% de la Región

*Población:* 93 685

*Altitud:* 632 m.s.n.m

*Límites:*

*Por el norte : *Atalaya - Ucayali y Oxapampa - Pasco 
*Por el sur: *Concepción - Cuzco, Huanta - Ayacucho 
*Por el este :*Concepción – Cuzco 
*Por el oeste: *Chanchamayo, Jauja, Concepción y Huancayo 

















*RESEÑA HISTÓRICA: * 

*Satipo*, a solo 8 horas de Lima (5 horas desde Huancayo) típico territorio de selva alta y selva baja, de clima cálido y al mismo tiempo húmedo y lluvioso, con numerosos valles y reservas naturales, interminables bosques y caudalosos ríos y marcados contrastes geográficos.

Los primitivos pobladores de Satipo fueron *nativos asháninkas y nomatziguengas*, aunque también lo habitaron *piros y simirinches.* En la actualidad *existe más de 200 comunidades nativas que aún permanecen*, mantienen sus ancestrales costumbres y un variado y exquisito arte culinario. 

*Las montañas de Pangoa fueron exploradas desde el siglo XVI por los misioneros Franciscanos*, el centro de operaciones vino a ser Pangoa, donde llegó el camino de herradura abierto desde Andamarca, por el padre Biedma el año 1 681, luego se prosiguió hasta las márgenes del río Perené, por donde se descubrió el alto Ucayali. Los misioneros Franciscanos, en sus andanzas apostólicos se interesaron visitar otras zonas limítrofes. Propiamente la conquista de Satipo tuvo lugar el año 1 916 cuando el Monseñor Irazola, se propuso abrir un camino de herradura de Pampa Hermosa y el río Perené. 


















​El 18 de setiembre de 1940, mediante Ley 9171, promulgada por el presidente Manuel Prado, se creó el distrito de Satipo como parte de la provincia de Jauja. El 26 de marzo de 1965, durante el gobierno del Presidente Fernando Belaúnde, adquiere categoría de provincia, mediante Ley 15481, contando con 8 distritos y siendo la provincia más extensa del departamento de Junín.

*Plaza Mayor de Satipo:*

La plaza principal de la provincia de Satipo ostenta un estilo clásico con 8 jardines que rodean la pileta (inoperativa) que tiene como motivo central la alegoría de un árbol, construido con material noble durante el gobierno edil del Ing. Fidel Juarez Torres (1987 - 1989). El piso de la plaza fue posteriormente restaurado durante el gobierno edil del Sr. Nemesio Mejía (1990 - 1992).


















La plaza cuenta amplias bancas de material noble en las cuales se encuentran tableros de ajedrez. La iluminación es con faroles en la parte central, rodeando la pileta y postes de alumbrado público en los jardines. La vegetación presente en los jardines está compuesta por árboles de acacia, pomarosa numerosos cocoteros, crotones, rosas, helechos entre otras plantas ornamentales.

Así mismo, en el jardín que se encuentra frente a la Municipalidad Provincial se encuentra una glorieta que tiene al centro el busto del R. P. Rafael Gastelua (1887 - 1962) y en el otro extremo, en el mismo lado de la plaza se encuentra un monumento esculpido de forma triangular por la escultora Pilar de Sáenz en homenaje a los colonos fundadores de Satipo. Este monumento fue develado el 1ro. de noviembre de 1997.


















​
Frente a la plaza se encuentran las principales instituciones públicas y privadas como la Municipalidad Provincial, La Iglesia de San Francisco de Asís, El convento de las Madres Franciscanas, La Parroquia, El Proyecto Especial Pichis Palcazú así como numerosos establecimientos comerciales.









*Feria en Satipo*



















*Cacao y Cáfé - Principales cultivos*









*Cruce*









*Brown Swiss (Pardo Suizo)*









*Brahamann*


















*Atardecer*​
*Iglesia de San Francisco de Asis:*

Después del sismo de 1947 se construye en el lugar que actualmente ocupa. Desde su construcción hasta la segunda mitad de la década de los 60´s estaba construido todo de madera, a partir de ese momento se inicia la reconstrucción con material noble y el diseño arquitectónico moderno que actualmente tiene.

Es de estilo contemporáneo, de una nave principal con dos capillas laterales a la entrada. El techo es de calamina sostenido por una estructura de acero, algunas calaminas son transparentes y las ventanas son grandes con vidrios de colores y muestra vitrales con las imágenes de la Virgen María, San Francisco de Asís, Jesucristo, entre otros, dando iluminación a la iglesia.
Esta bajo la administración y custodia de la orden franciscana, al igual que todas las capillas, parroquias de Satipo. Se encuentra regentada por la orden de los Misioneros Franciscanos.








*El Museo Callegari: *posee una importante muestra de la ornitología de la selva central entre las que destacan los gallitos de las rocas, águilas, halcones y tucanes. Tienen además una amplia muestra de vistosos insectos recolectados por la familia Callegari durante muchos años. También se pueden observar diversos artefactos líticos, utilitarios y de guerra, un stand de artesanías de diferentes partes de la selva, entre otras curiosidades.

















*Desde el Cerro Satélite *se tiene una vista completa de la ciudad de Satipo. En la cima también esta la capilla en honor al Señor de Cachuy, que originariamente se celebra en la provincia de Yauyos – Lima en el mes de mayo (27-28) y que fue traído por los colonos Satipo.

















*Los petroglifos de Huanacaure *se encuentran ubicados en la margen izquierda del río Satipo, muy cerca al puente Blanco, en medio de una chacra con cultivos de cacao, cítricos y plátanos. Se trata de 40 grabados en bajo relieve efectuados sobre una roca posiblemente de origen granítico de color pardo oscuro, cubierto en gran parte por musgo.

Entre las figuras que destacan se encuentran las representaciones antropomorfas, círculos concéntricos, plantas, símbolos y en la parte superior se encuentra el grabado de lo que podría ser un mapa de ubicación.




























Se presume que estos petroglifos tendrían una antigüedad de 3500 años al igual que los hallados en *Paratushiali:*








*Las cataratas La Resistencia *se encuentra en la región selva alta, constan de 4 caídas: las dos primeras de 20 y 22 m. respectivamente y las dos últimas de 8 m. cada una. Las frescas y cristalinas aguas de la catarata tienen un color ambarino claro y una temperatura de 23°C.

El lugar se encuentra rodeado de un tupido bosque típico de selva alta en donde se pueden observar diversidad de árboles como la Sangre de Drago, yungul, camona, palmeras, cacao, helechos, bromelias, lianas, mata palo, ala de murciélago, pituca entre muchos otros.








*Coviriali *es uno de los distritos con menor población de la provincia de Satipo, razón por la cual su centro poblado no se ha desarrollado, y en la actualidad consta de una sola calle y las instalaciones públicas así como las pequeñas tiendas se ubican alrededor del pequeño pero acogedor parquecito que tiene aproximadamente unas medidas de 60 mt x 60 mt y consta de una pequeña glorieta central construida con material noble con bancas sencillas del mismo material.

Algunas de la bancas tienen tableros de ajedrez y tiene como vegetación predominante altos cocoteros, krotons, acacias y flores conocidas como cola de zorro.








*La Capilla de Coviriali *se encuentra ubicada frente al parque de Coviriali. Su construcción sencilla, realizada el año 2000, consta de una nave central y dos torres a los lados. La torre del lado derecho de la infraestructura luce en el frontis una gran cruz que se ilumina por las noches, en esa torre también se encuentra la campana de la capilla.
La puerta y las ventanas tiene formas ojivales y se encuentra pintado en tonalidades de palo rosa.
Celebra su aniversario 40 días después de la Semana Santa en honor a Nuestro Señor de la Ascensión de Cachuy.

















*La catarata Santa María *tiene una altura aproximada de 25 mt con poco caudal que se desliza por una alta pared de roca. No cuenta con una poza debido a que su lecho es rocoso y se encuentra rodeado de una abundante vegetación, predominantemente arbustiva, ya que la zona ha sufrido una extracción forestal selectiva de sus especies mas valiosas como caobas, cedros, tornillos, entre otros.

La carretera de penetración que se está construyendo pasa a escasa distancia de la catarata. En su descenso este curso de agua forma otras cataratas a los que no se puede acceder aún por falta de habilitación de vías de acceso.








*La catarata del Gallito de las Rocas,* llamada así por ser hábitat de esta vistosa ave, se encuentra ubicada en la región natural de selva alta o rupa rupa y que en la actualidad se encuentra en peligro de extinción por la caza indiscriminada que viene sufrendo, tiene un salto de aproximadamente 20 m. la misma que forma en su base una poza de 4 m. de profundidad en promedio. Sus cristalinas aguas tienen una temperatura de 23°C. 

La catarata se encuentra rodeada de una vistosa y ubérrima vegetación entre las que destacan las grandes hojas de helechos gigantes, las orquídeas, bromelias, musgos, lianas y abundante vegetación arbustiva.


























La población de esta zona está compuesta en su gran mayoría por personas provenientes de la sierra los cuales se dedican principalmente al cultivo de maíz y papa.
Alrededor de esta catarata se han tejido una serie de leyendas y misterios, uno de ellos refiere que en el hueco que existe al lado izquierdo de la caída hay pepitas de oro los cuales en una oportunidad fueron extraídas por aventurero que pasaba por el lugar y al poco rato empezó a botar sangre por la boca cayendo desde lo alto de la catarata y muriendo ahogado en las frías aguas. Desde entonces no se volvió a ingresar a este lugar por muchos años y se le llamó la cueva del diablo, hasta que en 1994 el expedicionario Henry Ginés se internó en ella y le abrió al turismo rebautizándola como Catarata del Gallito de las Rocas al haber encontrado estas bellas aves la primera vez que se ingresó hacia la catarata.

*Río Negro:*

La construcción de la plaza principal de Río Negro fue realizada por la municipalidad distrital en el período del Sr. Guillermo Chumpitaz Quispe 1996-1998. Consta de 8 jardines con cercos vivos de plantas llamadas crotons de dos colores: guindo y verde. Todos los árboles sembrados son cocoteros, dándole al parque la belleza tropical propia de la región.

Al centro tiene una pileta circular, tiene como figura central un nativo ashaninka que con dos pajos (vasijas) de masato (bebida típica nativa), brinda una ofrenda al cielo; alrededor se encuentran cuatro otorongos, hechos de fibra de vidrio. De la boca de los otorongos y de los pajos brotan chorros deagua, “pajo” es una calabaza de cáscara delgada resistente, que tiene uso similar a los recipientes llamados potos con que sirven chicha en la costa norte del Perú.



































*Catarata de Tsomontonari: *
Formada por dos cursos de agua cristalina. La primera presenta una caída aproximada de 70 metros y es conocida como *“El Manto de la Virgen”*, se ubica hacia el fondo de la quebrada, al lado izquierdo de la caída principal y se puede arribar a la cima de ella a través de un caminito que existe entre el bosque. Desde la cima es posible descender haciendo rapel. Su pared porosa formada por sedimento calcáreo facilita el descenso.








La segunda, de menor tamaño pero de mayor caudal es la llamada *“Reina de los Vientos” *por la fuerte ventolera que produce al caer sus aguas, tiene 40 m. de altura y tres niveles, la última de ellas y la principal presenta gradas naturales por donde se puede acceder a la parte alta de la
catarata.








El río formado por estas cataratas presenta pozas de gran tamaño y profundidad (8 mt), en la que es posible bañarse. Las que se encuentran en la base de la catarata son las menos profundas, tienen un promedio de 6 m de ancho x 14 m de largo y 1 m de profundidad. 
Son cataratas, muy hermosas por el paisaje natural, rodeado de exuberante vegetación de selva alta como el cedro, sangre de grado, yungul, palmeras, helechos, etc.. El agua cristalina tiene una agradable temperatura de 25 °C. Esta fuente natural permite apreciar un gran número de mariposas multicolor y aves.








*Mazamari,* es un pueblo fundado en el año 1965 como Distrito y está catalogado como la “puerta de oro hacia los grandes ríos”, ya que geográficamente se encuentra en el punto de interconexión entre los distritos de Río Tambo, Pangoa, Llaylla y Satipo.

El parque fue erigido dentro de una inclinación natural, el lado oeste es mas alto que el este. Ha sido recientemente remodelada (2002), exhibiendo actualmente un diseño arquitectónico modernista. Se encuentra adornado por plantas tropicales propias de la zona así como ornamentales, en el también se muestra un pequeño y antiguo cañón que data de la época de la colonia encontrado durante la construcción del aeródromo comercial de Mazamari. Se encuentra adornado con pequeñas piletas, bancas de forma semicircular con sombras de concreto y fierro. También se puede notar numerosas barandas y soportes metálicos.





















































​
*La Iglesia Matriz de Mazamari* es de material noble y techos de calamina. De estilo contemporáneo en toda su estructura e iconografía, se construyó en el año 1981 con apoyo de entidades extranjeras bajo el servicio del Padre Joaquín Ferrer Beniel, de nacionalidad española, la Iglesia vista desde el aire tiene la forma de un rombo, con el fondo de Mural en la cual tiene los símbolos de Alfa y Omega; que significan Principio y Fin. 

Los ventanales de varillas de metal tienen vitrales de pasajes bíblicos y de la vida de San Francisco de Asís. Todos los bienes muebles destacables como imágenes, altar mayor y altares de las capillas están hechos de madera de la zona de una sola pieza, los tallados los hizo el Artista español Fray Francisco, marcando la calidad del trabajo. Incluso el techo con técnica de machihembrado de 800 piezas resaltan su estructura.

En las afueras de la Iglesia existe una torre en la cual se aprecia a cuatro ángeles en plegaria de sacrificio. 
Celebra su fiesta patronal el 24 de junio en homenaje a San Juan Bautista.

















*La Catarata Arco Iris *se encuentra ubicada a poca distancia de la carretera que conduce hacia Puerto Ocopa en una pequeña quebrada rodeada de abundante vegetación típica de selva alta. La primera Tiene una altura de 15 mt aprox. y sus frescas aguas que alcanzan una temperatura de 23°C caen hacia un pozo de poco mas de 2 mt de profundidad que se ha formado en la base desde donde rebalsa a través de un pequeño tobogán de piedra hasta una poza en la que se pueden bañar los visitantes.

La segunda caída se encuentra a unos 60 mt de distancia, en la parte superior, y se encuentra en una especie de semi cueva a la que se accede a través de un pequeño puente recientemente construido.








*Plaza Ecológica de Pangoa:*

Fue inaugurado el 18 de diciembre de 1998, obra realizada por la municipalidad de San Martín de Pangoa. Prima en la construcción la utilización del concreto. Tiene dos espejos de agua con bordes que sirven de asiento. La figura central del parque es un gran escarabajo que lleva en la parte posterior, conformando el cuerpo, una amplia terraza y en el semisótano se encuentra un auditórium o salón de usos múltiples y los servicios higiénicos. Frente al escarabajo se encuentra un escenario que lleva como sombra tres flores de concreto.

















En una de las fuentes de agua se encuentra la réplica de un “mate” ó “pajo”, calabaza que crece en el lugar y que sirve como artículo utilitario de los nativos de la zona, de el brota un chorro de agua que cae en otro mate recortado. Los amplios jardines se encuentran rodeados por cercos vivos que resguardan los árboles de almendros brasilensis, pomarosas, palmeras, etc.



































La hermosa caída de agua de *La catarata Imperitaja*, tina de piedra en el idioma Nomatsiguenga, tiene una altura de 16 m la misma que cae en una poza de piedra, labrada durante milenios por la erosión del agua, y tiene una profundidad de 2.5 m. Las aguas, de ligero color ambarino, que caen a la poza producen una fuerte turbulencia y tiene una temperatura de 24 ºC y se encuentra ubicada en la región natural de selva alta o rupa rupa.

El rebalse de agua ha formado un pequeño tobogán de piedra por el que se puede deslizar para caer en la siguiente poza que se encuentra en el curso del río.

El lugar se encuentra rodeado de una típica vegetación de selva alta en la que se pueden encontrar árboles de sangre de drago, yungul, catahua, sapote, huampo, palmeras, lianas, helechos, orquídeas y bromelias entre otros.

















Los Petroglifos de Alto Chavini constan de una serie de figuras grabadas en la dura roca granítica que tiene una
altura de 3.6 m. y 5 m. de ancho. Son 14 las figuras que se puede hallar en la parte superior y lateral de la roca que tiene un color marrón oscuro. Estas figuras presentan formas circulares, espirales y gráficos con complejas figuras semejantes a platillos voladores, círculos concéntricos y trazos lineales.

Estos petroglifos tienen, a juzgar por la similitud con las figuras halladas en Paratushiali y Huanacaure, la misma antigüedad de estas, es decir, 3500 años y también habrían tenido un significado religioso. 

















*La Catarata de Meretari *se encuentra en el límite entre la región natural de selva alta y selva baja y se ubica en la quebrada del mismo nombre que significa donde hay Meretos (pequeño pez de la selva). Tiene una altura de 14 m. y sus frescas aguas tienen una agradable temperatura de 24 °C.

La catarata discurre expandida sobre un lecho rocoso y se encuentra rodeada por abundante flora típica de selva baja como el cedro, sangre de grado, bobinsana, almendro, ojé y yungul entre muchos otros y fauna como cuptes, zamaños, loros, tucanes, etc. y una increíble variedad de mariposas.

Esta catarata se encuentra en estado natural acondicionado solo con una precaria senda.

















Al ascender por el costado de la catarata de Meretari se llega a una gran plataforma de piedra y metros mas arriba a una poza de regulares dimensiones (10 m x 15 m) hacia donde discurre el agua a través de un tobogán de piedra muy pulido. El Tobogán de Piedra de Meretari se ubica en la quebrada del mismo nombre y significa donde hay Meretos (pequeño pez de la selva). El tobogán lo conforma una gran laja de piedra que tiene una dimensión de 28 m. de longitud por 6 m. de ancho Sus refrescantes aguas tienen una temperatura entre 24°C.

La roca que forma el tobogán ha sido finamente erosionada por el continuo discurrir del agua y en ella es posible deslizarse, llevado por la corriente, para caer al final a una poza de poca profundidad. El tobogán al estar ubicado en una zona virgen de la selva baja de Satipo, y se encuentra rodeada por abundante flora típica como el cedro, sangre de grado, bobinsana, almendro, ojé y yungul entre muchos otros y fauna como cuptes, zamaños, loros, tucanes, etc. y una increíble variedad de mariposas.

*La Confluencia del Río Tambo *se ubica frente a la Base Militar y Comunidad Nativa de Puerto Prado y está conformada por la unión de los ríos Ene por el lado derecho y Perené por el lado izquierdo, los cuales al unirse forman el profundo y caudaloso río Tambo.

A partir de este lugar el río Tambo tiene una longitud de 150 Km. los cuales son aptos para la navegación con
embarcaciones de poco calado (hasta 10 TM). Los primeros 90 Km. el Tambo corre con dirección de occidente a oriente encajonado entre altos cerros que pertenecen a la cadena montañosa del Gran Pajonal y a la divisoria de las cuencas del Ene y Tambo. A la altura de la comunidad nativa de Poyeni, el Tambo cambia su rumbo y se dirige con dirección sur a norte adentrándose en la Hoya Amazónica hasta su confluencia con el río Urubamba, a la altura de la ciudad de Atalaya, en donde se forma el río Ucayali.







 
El río Tambo tiene una descarga de 650 m.³/seg en estiaje y su máximo caudal está en 11 500 m.³/seg.

Este sector se encuentra en la región natural de selva baja y como tal esta profusamente poblado de una exuberante vegetación natural en el que predominan los grandes árboles maderables como el cedro, tornillo, alcanfor, mohena, cumala, diablo fuerte entre otros, también es posible encontrar infinidad de arbustos, helechos, lianas, líquenes, hongos y musgos entre los cuales habitan una casi infinita variedad de aves, mamíferos, peces e insectos entre los que destacan el venado, lagartos, otorongos, zamaños, armadillos, y peces como sábalos, doncellas, palometas, rayas, boquichicos, etc.

*La Catarata de Koari *se encuentra ubicada en la quebrada del mismo nombre, en la margen izquierda del río Tambo en los territorios de la comunidad nativa de Shimaventzo.
Las aguas, muy cristalinas y que vienen desde el Gran Pajonal caen desde una pared vertical de roca que tiene una altura aproximada de 100 m. y el agua en su rápido descenso va formando caprichosas figuras. 

El ingreso a la catarata se hace a través de un alto cañón rocoso cubierto en su gran mayoría por una tupida vegetación típica de selva baja con abundancia de lianas, bromelias, orquídeas y flores sirvestres. En las paredes rocosas es posible observar numerosas mariposas, loros y monos así como rocas que semejan igantescos troncos de árboles petrificados.








*La Comunidad Nativa de Poyeni *se encuentra ubicada en lo alto de un cerro cortado abruptamente en la parte que da hacia la margen izquierda del río Tambo, en el lugar denominado Codo de el Tambo que es el lugar, donde este río cambia de rumbo para dirigirse hacia el norte adentrándose en la Hoya Amazónica.

Poyeni es una comunidad poblada por nativos de la etnia asháninka los mismos que ya han adoptado algunas
características urbanas como la delineación de calles y parques lo que le da una visión mas ordenada de la
comunidad pero sin cambiar sus costumbres fundamentales como la forma de sus viviendas, vestimenta, que solo usan en las temporadas festivas y su alimentación.

La comunidad nativa de Poyeni se encuentra poblada por aproximadamente 300 familias.

















*Betania* es una pintoresca comunidad nativa con aproximadamente 200 familias, se encuentra rodeada de
abundante y bella vegetación típica de selva baja así como árboles frutales sembrados alrededor de las viviendas que en su gran mayoría son construidas con palos, cañas y hojas de palmeras. Se encuentra ubicada en la margen izquierda del curso inferior del río Tambo.

En Betania las costumbres se mantienen aún firmes, es posible encontrar a los asháninkas confeccionando su vestimenta, mostrando sus habilidades artesanales, preparando masato o haciendo curaciones con plantas medicinales, además de las danzas que son practicadas por los alumnos del colegio.

También es el lugar en donde se encuentra la famosa piscina natural de Betania.

















*La Piscina Natural de Betania *se encuentra en la región natural de selva baja u omagua, en el curso superior del río Samaireni en los territorios de la Comunidad Nativa de Betania. Es una formación rocosa de forma rectangular ligeramente ovalada con 20 m. de largo por 6 m. de ancho y una profundidad de 4 m. Los bordes de la piscina tiene una altura de 2.5 m.

Al seguir avanzando por el río a unos 300 m. aguas arriba de la piscina, se encuentran las duchas naturales conformadas por pequeñas caídas de agua (3m de alto), que a lo largo de aproximadamente 100 metros caen por una ladera boscosa, tributando sus aguas al río Samaireni.

El lecho del río está constituido por bloques de piedra que semejan losetas. Sus aguas, extremadamente cristalinas, tienen una agradable temperatura de 24 °C.








*El monolito El Toro *se encuentra ubicado en lo alto de una colina sobre la margen derecha del río Tambo y tiene 4.7 m. de largo 2.10 m. de alto y 3 m. de ancho. Representa a un animal en actitud de acecho en el cual se pueden distinguir la cabeza, artísticamente tallada, y el cuerpo.

Sobre el cuerpo, en la parte derecha de la escultura se encuentran tallados en bajo relieve numerosas grafías o
símbolos y, al igual que la cabeza, se encuentran orien tados hacia el sur. Según el arqueólogo e historiador peruano Federico Kauffman Doig pertenecería a una antigua civilización selvática presumiblemente Chachapoyas.

El lugar se encuentra rodeado por un bosquecillo típico de selva baja al cual rodean plantaciones de café y frutas.



















*Catarata Tinajones de Piedra:*










*Comunidad Cerro Verde:*




























*Tribu Nomatshigenga:*




























*Catarata Mariposa:*







































































Info: Hello-Junin y Consultor: HENRY GINES S. 

Espero que les haya gustado el thread!!! :colgate: Salu2!!! :cheers:


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*El clima es muy cálido ????*

Todo indica que es ceja de Selva...pero yo siempre medio que me equivoco,porque creo que Tarma tiene un clima primaveral,sin ser cálido... pero Satipo,La Merced,San Ramón,se me hace como que si son ciudades muy calurosas,no ???


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Muy buen thread Andrew, tiene mucha información y buenas fotos, Satipo como La Merced y San Ramón son las ciudades de ceja de selva más importantes de Junín, saludos y ojalá puedas poner algo más.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Se ve muy acojedor, habia escuchado antes Satipo, pero nunca habia visto una sola foto de esta ciudad.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hola a todos!!! :colgate:

Miraflorino: Creo que si ... es ceja de selva, asi que debe tener un clima muy caluroso, su oferta turìstica de cataratas es sin duda algo que hay que explotar y explorar mas.

Poligono: Si tengo mas, pero estoy esperando mas visitas (un poco raro porque hay mas de 80 pero solo 3 post ... de todas maneras me doy por servido) para poner otras pero eso es para despues 

Cesar: Si no es porque me dio curiosidad conocer de Junìn, yo tampoco sabrìa algo de Satipo.

Gracias a uds y bueno que tengan buen dìa Salu2 :cheers:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Bonita ciudad, cuantas cosas para ver y hacer!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Interesante thread ... interesante Satipo


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Gracias por la visita Roberto y Tyrone, la verdad que si, Satipo es muy interesante tiene mucho por conocer, algo que me llama la atención por lo inusual es el Parque Ecológico de Pangoa y sus flores gigantes ... Salu2 y nuevamente gracias.

PD: Me parece o este thread esta rayando ... tiene muchas visitas y pocos post :lol:, buehhh ... en fin !!!


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

...


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Cuánta información! Excelente; amí la selva central se me hace bastante extraña y poco conocida.
Las pocas fotos de la ciudad la muestran muy acogedora y apacible; el entorno es exuberante y vaya si lleno de vida.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Gracias por lavisita Nekun-chan, nunca me hubiera imaginado lo que has escrito, al principio del thread hay una foto del monumento a los colonos, asi que es un reconocimiento a tus antepasados que apostaron por Satipo para vivir. 

Luis ángel, a mi tambien se me hace extraña la selva central, algo se porque mi pata trabaja por alla, en Mazamari ... pero ahora haciendo este thread ya me he dado una mejor idea de la provincia. Salu2 !!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Linda la ciudad acojedora


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

recompleto elk thread muy bonito el lugar y tiene las condiciones para ser muy turistico


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hola Luz y Tacall, la verdad es que en Satipo hay mucho por ofrecer, lo que me pregunto es el porquè han protestado en la selva central contra una ley que quiere proteger el medio ambiente: "reforestando" , ojalà no haya una mano turbia por ahi. 

Gracias x la visita y salu2 :colgate:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh, qué lindo Satipo...¿y todo esto en Junín? No me lo esperaba...la ciudad está bonita, pero la zona escénica, wow, qué hermoso todo. Las cataratas, los petroglifos, toda esa vegetación en el bosquecillo, esos niños que están rebonitos, me gustó todo. Ojalá se mantenga así con su encanto y no se eche a perder con excesivo turismo, pienso yo... 

¡Gracias por el thread y saludos, Andrew!!! :cheers2:

PD: Por aquí debería pasearse Kame-kun, para que aprenda más sobre sus antepasados los ashaninkas... :lol:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Gracias por la visita estimada Akane, la verdad que si pues .. no es de esperarse tanta belleza y oferta turìstica, hay que aprovecharla para que se desarrolle mas esta provincia, leyendo artìculos y crònicas de viajeros ... tengo entendido que hay una discoteca que se llama "Kametsa" .... quizà Markos haya ido alguna vez por allì ... jojojo .. no sep ... a ver que nos dirà el ... si es que visita el thread, claro ... Salu2 Cane


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Exótica y llamativa =D


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Recuerdo que él posteó hace tiempo unas fotos de Junín, incluso salían unas personas de esa tribu, y leí por ahí un letrero que decía "Metsa = Bonito". Por eso se habrá puesto ese nick, ¿no? 



Inkandrew9 said:


> Gracias por la visita estimada Akane, la verdad que si pues .. no es de esperarse tanta belleza y oferta turìstica, hay que aprovecharla para que se desarrolle mas esta provincia, leyendo artìculos y crònicas de viajeros ... tengo entendido que hay una discoteca que se llama "Kametsa" .... quizà Markos haya ido alguna vez por allì ... jojojo .. no sep ... a ver que nos dirà el ... si es que visita el thread, claro ... Salu2 Cane


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Gracias por la visita Claudia, y si pues Satipo es de una belleza "exòtica" :colgate:
PD: Cane ... Kametza, segun lo que dijo Markos, venìa de la leyenda de un guerrero ashaninka o algo asi ... quien sabe si tambien fue por el otro motivo que mencionas :lol:


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

WHAT A LOVELY PLACE,KE LUGAR PARA MAS ENCANTADOR.


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Maravillosa ya se donde quiero pasar mi vejez, en una ciudad lejana tranquila cerca a la gran selva.

Magnifica Satipo.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Gracias por la visita Enrique y Henry, Satipo tiene buen potencial, parece un lugar idoneo para relajarse y pasar una vida tranquila. Salu2 :colgate:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Ojala que se explote más este hermoso lugar turisticamente


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Satipo - Postales !!!*

Bueno muchas gracias a todos lo que han visitado el thread y han posteado y los que no ... todavía tienen tiempo. 





























































































Salu2 a to2 :cheers:​


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Que lindas cascadas! 
gracias por las fotos


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

¡Qué bello es Satipo!  Gracias por las pics, Andrew... :cheers2:


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Felicitaciones Inkandrew, me encantó tu thread por lo completo, por toda la información que pusiste y las fotos que dan ganas de ir!! siempre escucho que esas zonas son preciosas!!!:yes:


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Que buen thread, lleno de información y fotos. Felicitaciones!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Gracias por la visita Lucuma y Paimei ... la verdad que las Cataratas son todo un atractivo y los alrededores preciosos, como bien lo dijo Lucuma. :colgate:

PD: Cane y Luz gracias tambien por ser caseritas :lol:


----------



## Aleho (May 20, 2006)

Interesante pueblito se ve lleno de vida y exuberancia!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

No es un pueblito, es una ciudad (capital provincial). Y sí, está llena de vida y sus alrededores son exuberantes.
Saludos.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Salu2 hasta la hermoxa Bogotà y tambien a la gentil aclaraciòn de Luis Angel :colgate:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Como siempre muy explicativos los thread de Andres, muy bueno!!!!!!! sobre todo me gusto la cantidad de cataratas que tiene la zona..... me dio ganas de meterme


----------



## Aleho (May 20, 2006)

Limeñito said:


> No es un pueblito, es una ciudad (capital provincial). Y sí, está lleno de vida y sus alrededores son exuberantes.
> Saludos.


Ahh ok! Sorry... de cualquier forma es una ciudad muy llamativa por la belleza de su entorno


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Gracias por la visita estimado Christian :colgate: ... El Circuito de Cataratas es todo un atractivo


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Un hermoso lugar para ir a relajarse  que lindo espero conocerlo algun dia  :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Salu2 hasta la hermoxa Bogotà y *tambien a la gentil aclaraciòn de Luis Angel *:colgate:


De nada, no puedo quedarme callado; si tengo que aclarar, lo hago.
Saludos.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

:nocrook:
:bowtie:
Salu2
:cheers:​


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Inkandrew9 said:


> tengo entendido que hay una discoteca que se llama "Kametsa" .... quizà Markos haya ido alguna vez por allì


JEJE Pues sí, la discoteca Kametza es muy famosa en esa parte de la selva central, pero aún no he ido.



Canelita said:


> PD: Por aquí debería pasearse Kame-kun, para que aprenda más sobre sus antepasados los ashaninkas... :lol:


:shifty:

=P :lol:



Inkandrew9 said:


> Miraflorino: Creo que si ... es ceja de selva, asi que debe tener un clima muy caluroso, su oferta turìstica de cataratas es sin duda algo que hay que explotar y explorar mas.


Pues tienes razón. Satipo, La Merced, San Ramón son ceja de selva; y Tarma por el otro lado tiene un clima cálido pero un toque más de sierra. 

Viajar por Junín es increíble, ir de Tarma hacia La Merced y ver cómo va cambiando el panorama y cómo mientras vas bajando de la sierra hacia la selva las montañas se van cubriendo de una tupida vegetación, y la gente va cambiando de fisonomía y de vestimenta.


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

muy pronto fotos de esta linda provincia de la selva central de la Perú en la región Junín.


----------

